

Show HN: Google Music Amplify – Chrome Extension for Importing Song Metadata - djcollier
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-music-amplify/hfpfldmccmeefbdpnoljhpechemonhkn

======
djcollier
Hey HN,

I made this chrome extension because I was tired of importing songs and only
sometimes having Google give me the correct suggestion. The metadata comes
from Spotify, which was the only reliable open source music API that doesn't
require a developer key (so some artists, like Taylor Swift won't show have
any results). Please let me know if you have any ideas for other improvements.

Hope you like it.

